# Crazy Deadlifting for Reps!



## mark333 (Jul 9, 2006)

Orlando deadlifting 250kg for 21 reps, one strong dude!!!

http://ptwithme.blogspot.com/search/label/NEWS


----------



## stew121 (Sep 20, 2008)

awesome


----------



## bry1979 (May 2, 2010)

nice


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2011)

wow..thought my 6 reps was good..thats awesome


----------



## NickBirch (Jun 5, 2010)

awesome vid loving it haha


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Does it like it's easy, strong lad.


----------



## hsmann87 (Jun 22, 2010)

This calls for a challenge

2.44 multiplied by your bodyweight. How many deadlifts can you do with that weight?


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2011)

if i could do 1 rep with that id be happy....if my maths is right that would be about 310kg!!


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

hsmann87 said:


> This calls for a challenge
> 
> 2.44 multiplied by your bodyweight. How many deadlifts can you do with that weight?


Not even one considerings its around 235kg and my PB is 220kg


----------



## grantinerfe1436114737 (Oct 29, 2010)

[email protected] me mate, loved it. that guy is now in my list of inspirational ppl


----------



## Aggression (Apr 13, 2009)

Kudos to the guy, he's strong as, no question. But thats a 21 rep bouncelift, not deadlift.


----------



## grantinerfe1436114737 (Oct 29, 2010)

Aggression said:


> Kudos to the guy, he's strong as, no question. But thats a 21 rep bouncelift, not deadlift.


what do you mean?


----------



## LukeV (Jul 28, 2010)

Thats mad! 



 Doug Miller 183kg for 27 reps IFPA drug-free professional bodybuilder..


----------



## Aggression (Apr 13, 2009)

grantinerfe said:


> what do you mean?


All the reps are bounced, not pulled 'dead' from the floor. As someone who takes the bodybuilding approach, i also bounce more often than not, when puling from the floor or pins in the power rack.


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

Have any of you seen his 865lbs deadlift?

Omg his form is so shocking'ly **** I cant believe it, no leg drive what so ever, just bends over and rips it straight off the floor in a SLDL

Amazing


----------



## grantinerfe1436114737 (Oct 29, 2010)

MarkFranco said:


> Have any of you seen his 865lbs deadlift?
> 
> Omg his form is so shocking'ly **** I cant believe it, no leg drive what so ever, just bends over and rips it straight off the floor in a SLDL
> 
> Amazing


just imagine what he could lift with good form hehehe


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

571.5kg squat vid on there too


----------

